# Rotaugen eingelegt aber wie ...?



## Hechthunter21 (14. Februar 2005)

Hallo Boardies
habs noch nie gemacht doch viel von gehört und da ab morgen  
Schluß mit Lustig ist - da die Hechtschonzeit beginnt,
möchte mich dieser Aufgabe mal widmen da ich eh nicht vom Wasser fern zu halten bin ...

Bin für jedes Rezept dankbar#6 

Petri allzeit & Rutenbruch


----------



## Garfield0815 (14. Februar 2005)

*AW: Rotaugen eingelegt aber wie ...?*

Bitte sehr:
Eingelegte Rotaugen

Für  20 Rotaugen von ca. 20 cm Länge:
Rotaugen filieren und Haut abziehen, salzen, mehlieren und recht dunkel ausbraten, 
da die Fische nach dem Einlegen in den Sud heller werden.
(WICHTIG: Fische müßen ganz mit dem Sud bedeckt sein)

Zubereitung:

300 ml Essig, 300 ml Weißwein, ca. 150 - 300 Gramm Zucker (nach Geschmack), 
eine Hand Senfsaat (Senfkörner), 3 - 5 Lorbeerblätter, ca. 5-10 Nelken, 
ca. 20 Wacholderbeeren alles in einen Topf geben. 
Dann soviel Zwiebelringe dazu, daß die Flüssigkeit gerade noch über den Zwiebeln steht (ca. 1 Fingerbreit). 
Aufkochen und 5 Minuten köcheln lassen. abkühlen lassen und dann den abgekühlten Fond 
mit den Zwiebeln/Gewürzen über die Filets geben (schichtweise). 
Mindestens 3 Tage ziehen lassen, länger schad nix.
Fisch nie mit den Händen sondern immer mit sauberem Besteck rausnehmen, 
dann im Kühlschrank gut 4 Wochen haltbar.
Pellkartoffeln oder Brot dazu.


----------



## muddyliz (14. Februar 2005)

*AW: Rotaugen eingelegt aber wie ...?*

Sieh mal hier nach: http://people.freenet.de/ernst-spangenberger/rezepte.htm#sauer


----------



## Hechthunter21 (14. Februar 2005)

*AW: Rotaugen eingelegt aber wie ...?*

Danke schonmal für die Tipp´s...

Petri allzeit & Rutenbruch


----------



## Dorschkiller1958 (17. Februar 2005)

*AW: Rotaugen eingelegt aber wie ...?*

Sauer eingelegte Rotaugen
-1000 g Rotaugen, 50 g Mehl, 100 g Butter, 1/8 l Wasser, 1/4 l Essig, 4 gestr, TL Salz,
-1 gestr. TL Zucker, 8 Wacholderbeeren, 12 Pfefferkörner, 2 TL Senfkörner, 2 Zwiebeln

Die gut vorbereiteten Rotaugen in Mehl wenden, die Butter in einer Pfanne erhitzen, die Plötzen hineinlegen und unter öfterem vorsichtigen wenden in etwa 10 Minuten goldbraun braten. Das Wasser mit dem Essig, den Gewürzen und den geschälten, in Ringe geschnittenen Zwiebeln aufkochen und den Sud abgekühlt über die gebratenen Rotaugen geben. Die Rotaugen halten sich einige Tage in der Marinade.


----------



## SchwalmAngler (17. Februar 2005)

*AW: Rotaugen eingelegt aber wie ...?*

Schau mal hier:
http://fischrezepte.fishingtime.de/...ns&file=index&req=viewarticle&artid=32&page=1

Das Rezept ist mit Bildern dokumentiert.


----------



## Dorschkiller1958 (17. Februar 2005)

*AW: Rotaugen eingelegt aber wie ...?*

Hier noch ein Rezept: *Rotaugen auf Vorrat*

- Rotaugen, Essig, 1 l Zitronenessig, 2 TL Fischgewürz, 300 g Zucker, 2 TL Salz,
- 1/2 l Wasser, 5 Zwiebeln.

Man legt die Rotaugen ausgenommen, geschuppt und ohne Kopf in 10 %igen Essig ein.
Darin müssen sie mindestens 3 Tage ziehen. Fertig sind sie, wenn das Fleisch gleichmäßig weiß ist und keine rosa bzw. glasigen Stellen mehr zeigt.
Dann wird aus 1 l Zitronenesiig, 2 TL Fischgewürz, 300 g Zucker, 2 TL Salz, 1/2 l Wasser und Zwiebelringen aus 5 Zwiebeln eine neue Marinade hergestellt, darin ziehen die entgräteten Rotaugen nochmal 2 Tage gut durch.
Zum Entgräten wird der Fisch lediglich auseinandergeklappt, dann läßt sich die Mittelgräte gut herausnehmen. Die feinen Rückengräten sind durch die Essigwirkung nicht mehr feststellbar.
Die gewonnenen Filets kann man so genießen oder mit einem eingelegten Stück Gurke und Zwiebel zum Rollmops drehen.


----------



## Hechthunter21 (17. Februar 2005)

*AW: Rotaugen eingelegt aber wie ...?*

Danke 
ich denke jetzt kann nix mehr schiefgehen...!

Bin sowas von Neugierig darauf da mir ein Kumpel sagte das es besser SCHMECKE wie Forelle...!?

Petri allzeit & Rutenbruch


----------



## Garfield0815 (17. Februar 2005)

*AW: Rotaugen eingelegt aber wie ...?*

Wieso willst du seine Hoheit eigentlich einlegen |kopfkrat  |kopfkrat  |supergri  |supergri


----------



## Mr. Lepo (17. Februar 2005)

*AW: Rotaugen eingelegt aber wie ...?*

...meine Mutter hat da auch noch einige Rezepte aus der Zeit wo mein Opa noch aktiv
mit dem fischen beschäftigt war. Ich kann nur sagen Fische braten, eingelegt und einige
Tage stehen lassen..... *schluck* *sabber* Kartoffeln dazu und du hast ne Mahlzeit
wo du dir die Finger nach leckst.  Werde dieser Tage mal nach dem Rezept fragen 

Gruß Lepo


----------

